# Quick books



## Bill moore (Dec 27, 2018)

Im curious if there is a better program other than quick books for quotes and invoices.
I was using excell spreadsheets for side work but became to much work when I went out on my own.


----------



## nkpaintingvt (Dec 1, 2015)

I use Freshbooks for my bidding and invoicing and I absolutely love the system. The platform is still catching up in terms of book keeping but my books are simple so I don't need anything too sophisticated.


----------

